# Shipping container cabins and homes ... Interesting



## Lake Girl (Nov 7, 2014)

Caught the news story about a shipping container home.  We have an empty lot down the road and this might be an option as a guest house (using only one)... Don't know as it would be any cheaper than building a small cabin...

A couple in Luskville Quebec built a home utilizing 4 shipping containers - a "green" initiative from their perspective ...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/couple-builds-home-out-of-4-steel-shipping-containers-1.2680217

Guest house:
http://www.poteetarchitects.com/containerguesthouse/1.html

All sizes and shapes - some so large I wonder why they just didn't use conventional methods:
http://www.homedsgn.com/2014/04/14/22-modern-shipping-container-homes-around-the-world/

Guest house/temporary house:
http://www.jetsongreen.com/2014/05/florida-company-designs-and-builds-shipping-container-homes.html


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmmm...looks a little whacky to me, but I am not known for my design prowess.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 7, 2014)

Be a good bunker, dug into a hillside.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2014)

A local couple near us lived in a home-i-fied cargo container for a couple years while building their new place. I thought it pretty clever.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 7, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Be a good bunker, dug into a hillside.




I like being out in the boonies but not in "survivalist" mode  There is a hill on part of the property that we thought would be perfect for an earth shelter with southern exposure ... but it is hard to beat the lake view we have here.


----------



## mrjohneel (Nov 8, 2014)

I like 'em.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 8, 2014)

This place has been at it for a while ...... http://www.snapspacesolutions.com/


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 8, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> This place has been at it for a while ...... http://www.snapspacesolutions.com/



Thanks for the link hoss.  Nice to see a company reuse the containers and the manufacturing space.  Will have to see if I can get the Hubby looking at this option - since he's got the cutting and welding skills.  Likes working with metal more than wood...


----------



## Knots (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder how moisture control is with those...


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 16, 2014)

I find those are a great solution! IMagine the strength. No more need to shovel the roof in the winter time! Fireproof to boot. With some spray foam insulation I bet you can retain the heat nicely!

A man I know who lives not too far from here has one as a shed. He even has a wood stove in it!

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 16, 2014)

We have had one on the deer lease down in Texas for twenty years. All the comforts of home. Move to a new lease, just call a roll-off truck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 17, 2014)

Id scrap the container and build a real cabin. What s the advantage. Not a good look either. No insulating value. Till you cover the inside and cover the outside whats the point.
May be a little more fire proof. A storage shed ,yes.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 17, 2014)

To each his own. If you want to look at corrugated steel walls i guess its for you. IF you have to cover that steel inside and out i cant see where its cheaper.


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Id scrap the container and build a real cabin. What s the advantage. Not a good look either. No insulating value. Till you cover the inside and cover the outside whats the point.
> May be a little more fire proof. A storage shed ,yes.


They are cheap, available, ready to go and come insulated if you want. The insulated variety are used for refrigerated and frozen food transport and often have stainless steel interiors (and powerful a/c).


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 17, 2014)

chickenman said:


> In remote locations where there are no services or tradesmen these things are perfect as they can be brought in and put together straight off the back of a truck.  Some of the mining areas out here are over 4,000 miles from the nearest town so it is pretty hard to get a carpenter to build your kitchen.


Im thinking ,thats why they make campers.  A 35 foot camper would fill this need and it already has wheels, Kitchens, bathrooms, bedrooms ,AC ect ect.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Nov 18, 2014)

My friend refurbished sheds.  It is way cheaper than almost every tiny home out there. 

I agree with the mobile home/rv idea.  Go to the country and buy an older mobile home on some acreage.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 18, 2014)

This guy did the best job I've ever seen on one:

http://www.tincancabin.com/

Interestingly, his last post on the blog was about how he sees the value of building with containers to be limited.  He had turned to them initially because of vandalism at his conventionally built cabin.  The secure nature of the shipping containers (his solutions to windows and doors were pretty genius) and the ability to completely lock the structure when away for long periods was the big draw.  I'm on the fence-our long term goal is property in Maine, 9 plus hours away, so the cabin will sit for long periods unattended.  His blog is probably the best pro and con presentation out there so I highly recommend reading it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 19, 2014)

We have looked at the camper option but the $30,000 to $40,000 could be better spent on the septic field, drilled well, solar array for the property.  We had an used ATCO trailer and it was more expensive and not as well built for an exterior.  I'm just looking for over-flow sleeping space in the future when the 6 kids bring their significant others/spouse and grand-kids start appearing...

 A camper still has "steel walls" just flimsier.  We already figured out that the loss of mileage on gas and the camping fees would be pretty equal to hotel rooms...


----------

